# Blue Diamond bloom report- In The Field 2014



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Blue Diamond - In The Field 2014*

This is the latest one that i could find. I hope someone can find some updates ones. Looked pretty neat last year when someone posted the link.

http://www.bluediamond.com/applications/in-the-field/index.cfm?navid=101


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Blue Diamond bloom reports are up...... 02.03.2014*

Half the report is about the lack of water............ in all three regions.


----------



## Almondralf (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Blue Diamond bloom reports are up...... 02.03.2014*

Also interesting on the same site: 
http://almondinsights.com/the-warm-...rly-bloom-for-the-2014-california-almond-crop


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Blue Diamond bloom reports are up...... 02.03.2014*

I had a farmer suggest that he may be interested in seeding clover if there are enough bees available in the area. Has anyone pollinated clover? Is it typically crop share? I expect the honey production would be very good, unless the hives per acre are extremely dense. What do you folks know about clover for seed?
Luke


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a farmer that is playing with it. Last year was his first and he couldn't tell if it helped. But we had a weird season last year. 
David


----------

